# UK Driver's License in SA



## Sundance71 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi guys

I'm new to ther forums and hope someone can guide me.
I am in SA on a Spousal Visa, so I don't yet have PR.
I have a UK Driver's License which is valid, but the photocard has expired. I have approached DVLA in the UK who say they can't help me renew it as I no longer reside there and that I should go to the authorities in SA. I have gone to Traffic who say I should know what to do (which suggests they don't know what I should do!)
I'm worried that if I get stopped with an expired photocard that the unaware Traffic Cop won't be too forgiving. Any ideas on what I can do next?

Thanks


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

This is an excerpt from an article/Q&A (titled "Can a Brazilian national apply for a Learners Licence and Drivers licence in South Africa?" written in 2011) i just found online from the Arrive Alive website. Im not sure if the info is still valid but it may assist:

"Yes it is possible. A foreign national can apply for a learner?s licence (LL) and driving licence (DL) using a foreign identification document or a Traffic Register Number (TRN).

A TRN is issued to a foreign national who is not in possession of an identification document. The person must submit the valid passport or any other travel document as recognized by the Minister of Home Affairs as valid for identification purposes. Based on this a TRN is issued on a register number certificate (form RNC).

The TRN is issued free of charge on the day the person applies for a LL. It must then be presented for all subsequent transactions related to licences or motor vehicle registration and licensing. The certificate should be safeguarded as it is a form of identification for motor vehicle and licensing related activities. A fee is charged for the replacement of a lost, stolen or defaced form."

If you can find the article directly, the comments say thwy have been asked to submit home affairs forms and contracts of employment (???!?!?!?!!) Etc so loads more questions than answers really but hopefully this helps somewhat


----------



## Roisin1212 (Sep 10, 2014)

The DVLA won't give you a new licence if you don't have an address in the UK. You can get a South African letter here by trading yours in. It's not an easy or quick process. They say you need some letter from the UK stating the codes of your licence but I would just print out the lists from the DVLA and bring that. It takes about 3 months to trade them. If you have permanent residency you have to change your licence, if not you don't. 

You need to go to one of the licencing places to get the correct forms. I got all this information by phoning them so they should be able to help you. They are fully aware of trading in foreign licences. I think there is also information on the home affairs/licence website.


----------



## Sundance71 (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks guys - from both of your responses, this is where I am hitting a brick wall. I mentioned getting a TRN when I was at the Traffic office, and was told I needed a green ID book, which I thought was weird. It seems they don't know much about legislation, which is very scary. I'll try again with the TRN.


----------

